# Haustrums.... *joy*



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So... i was lucky enough to get these guys from Kat 

They are so big, i wasnt expecting them to be this large LOL They sent one of my tanks into a cycle. Rofl.

Thankfully i had the bigger tank on hand. Shoulda put them in there first but whatever ^^
I soooo love these guys!

Cana and one of them.. :3









Sour face XD

















Appple.. *snuggle*









Ohh and this is my other kid... He needs a bigger tank asap. He keeps the snail shells clean rofl.

Thats a red delicious apple btw for a size idea... O_O

















there is one snail in there that took a tumble so he's a bit mopey still. He likes to hang out on his back and put his foot out. I keep thinking he is stuck but he rolls over and just does his foot thing..  Otherwise they are all doing okay! ^^

Adoreable snails... Yes i said it.. adorable!


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Do your pleco's eat apple to or just the snails ?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I am so glad to hear they are doing well! I love them too they have such personality. Save me a baby or two when you get some! Entertaining critters aren't they?!


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

how big are those first few snails??? i want!!!! they are sooo big and cool looking


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

they are about apple sized ^^

They make a big impact on the bioload...so make sure you have a large tank for it.

The sailfin really loves apple and so do the snails. The apple got a bit too ripe so i figured what the heck lol.

I will definatly Kat ^^


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks like delicies escargot *drools*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehehe grade A quality!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> The sailfin really loves apple ...


hmmm...gonna have to try that


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

My remaining haustrums are about 5-6 inches. I don't need babies anymore Ciddian, just got a clutch from them and they are super stingy with the clutches and usually don't lay until fall. 

You should start finding little presents from your other snails soon as well. I have 2 clutches a day already!  C'monnnnn Spring! I'm going to have to try apple's again, I tried it once and got the 'What is this supposed to be?' look, followed up by turned up noses lol.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Had a cutch but it fell into the water and the kiddies drowned. Now i have a clutch that i am afraid to touch. LOL I also had a failed clutch...the eggs got all stuck on the poor snail and not on the glass... 

Do you hatch these guys via the baggie method? I dont know how to handle these eggs.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Had a cutch but it fell into the water and the kiddies drowned. Now i have a clutch that i am afraid to touch. LOL I also had a failed clutch...the eggs got all stuck on the poor snail and not on the glass...
> 
> Do you hatch these guys via the baggie method? I dont know how to handle these eggs.


Yep bag method...I have it somewhere with pictures and instructions in a file. PM me with your reg email addy and I'll email it to you. I have to save your email!


----------

